# CarPlay - has any one got to work wirelessly in the atlas



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

so i am only able to get it to function by wired USB - no way to do CarPlay wirelessly.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Nope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

It doesn't have the capability to be wireless...only plugged in

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8760353-Apple-Wireless-CarPlay


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> It doesn't have the capability to be wireless...only plugged in
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8760353-Apple-Wireless-CarPlay


bummer - $54k tax in with warranties and we are wired lol


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AudiVW guy said:


> bummer - $54k tax in with warranties and we are wired lol


So, how many other vehicles in the Atlas price class have it?


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 13, 1999)

I think only BMW does it wirelessly and it is a $300 option IIRC. Now BMW is planning to make it an $80/year subscription.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

ChrisM said:


> I think only BMW does it wirelessly and it is a $300 option IIRC. Now BMW is planning to make it an $80/year subscription.


i read that.. i would pay for the subscription if it meant the get the most current unit when they update it.


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

AudiVW guy said:


> i read that.. i would pay for the subscription if it meant the get the most current unit when they update it.


When "they" update it - isn't that Apple and isn't part of your phone? All the CarPlay updates I've had were through iOS. I have no idea what BMW is thinking. And to your original questions - the BMW 5 Series is the first and only car to offer wireless CarPlay - I think you'll see more manufacturers add it in the coming years - especially as iPhones now support wireless charging.

Still shaking my head at BMW - they want to charge $300 and now a subscription - that doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DZD said:


> ....Still shaking my head at BMW - they want to charge $300 and now a subscription - that doesn't make sense at all.


So they should pay for the cell connection for the customer? :screwy:


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

DZD said:


> When "they" update it - isn't that Apple and isn't part of your phone? All the CarPlay updates I've had were through iOS. I have no idea what BMW is thinking. And to your original questions - the BMW 5 Series is the first and only car to offer wireless CarPlay - I think you'll see more manufacturers add it in the coming years - especially as iPhones now support wireless charging.
> 
> Still shaking my head at BMW - they want to charge $300 and now a subscription - that doesn't make sense at all.


if they add more features to iOS - how does that translate to my CarPlay version X.XX?


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

AudiVW guy said:


> if they add more features to iOS - how does that translate to my CarPlay version X.XX?


When the iPhone operating system, iOS, is updated, it can add new features to CarPlay. CarPlay does NOT update in the head unit - it is done through the connection to iOS. Here's an example of a recent update https://9to5mac.com/2017/06/23/carplay-ios-11/ Make sense?


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

DZD said:


> When the iPhone operating system, iOS, is updated, it can add new features to CarPlay. CarPlay does NOT update in the head unit - it is done through the connection to iOS. Here's an example of a recent update https://9to5mac.com/2017/06/23/carplay-ios-11/ Make sense?


okay then, now that you pointed that out.. i was under the impression it would age gracefully / ungracefully.. 
now that i know this.. BMW is being greedy.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AudiVW guy said:


> ....BMW is being greedy.


They should provide a cell connection for free? :screwy:


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> It doesn't have the capability to be wireless...only plugged in
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8760353-Apple-Wireless-CarPlay


yep!!

The vast majority of new vehicles simply don't have the network interface needed for Wireless carplay. Wireless carplay basically works by using a form of wifi inside the vehicle. Just like you need a wifi router to have wifi in your house.. your car essentially needs the same to conduct wireless carplay. Furthermore wireless carplay WITHOUT wireless charging is a gimmick. Whats the point of using your phone to drive the infotainment system.. if you arent charging the phone. I get that its convenient for short trips, but for more typical driving you would plug the phone in so it can charge anyways.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Daekwan said:


> ......Furthermore wireless carplay WITHOUT wireless charging is a gimmick. Whats the point of using your phone to drive the infotainment system.. if you arent charging the phone. I get that its convenient for short trips, but for more typical driving you would plug the phone in so it can charge anyways.


:screwy:


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Daekwan said:


> yep!!
> 
> The vast majority of new vehicles simply don't have the network interface needed for Wireless carplay. Wireless carplay basically works by using a form of wifi inside the vehicle. Just like you need a wifi router to have wifi in your house.. your car essentially needs the same to conduct wireless carplay. Furthermore wireless carplay WITHOUT wireless charging is a gimmick. Whats the point of using your phone to drive the infotainment system.. if you arent charging the phone. I get that its convenient for short trips, but for more typical driving you would plug the phone in so it can charge anyways.


my Atlas has a WiFi access point /router. - i went through the settings and it says wifi on or off and SSID lol 
but haven't bothered to set it up


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AudiVW guy said:


> my Atlas has a WiFi access point /router. - i went through the settings and it says wifi on or off and SSID lol
> but haven't bothered to set it up


Isn't that for when your phone is *connected thru the USB* so that others inside the vehicle have wifi thru your phone?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

giving this thread some CPR... 2 years later... 

has anyone tried this adapter yet? 

https://carplay2air.com/products/cp...E66kP4Jodmmwzpv70QGLukx5ZUnGF0wBoCGwEQAvD_BwE


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

knedrgr said:


> giving this thread some CPR... 2 years later...
> 
> has anyone tried this adapter yet?
> 
> https://carplay2air.com/products/cp...E66kP4Jodmmwzpv70QGLukx5ZUnGF0wBoCGwEQAvD_BwE



The owners manual actually makes reference to obtaining a Carstick from your Dealer (000051409E - WLAN Infotainment Discover Media), would this be a possible solution?

https://www.volkswagenpartsuk.co.uk/parts/carstick-wifi-expansion-for-entertainment-system/

TW


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

TWs/VW said:


> The owners manual actually makes reference to obtaining a Carstick from your Dealer (000051409E - WLAN Infotainment Discover Media), would this be a possible solution?
> 
> https://www.volkswagenpartsuk.co.uk/parts/carstick-wifi-expansion-for-entertainment-system/
> 
> TW


No, that just allows you to use the media sharing capability of the infotainment system without having to use your phone as a hotspot. Not that this feature is really useful either as it only allows you to share locally stored audio and video files. If it let you share downloaded movies on itunes, Netflix, or any streaming service THAT would be useful. But only a downloaded standalone file can be shared (like if you ripped a DVD movie to a video file and put it on an SD card)....and who has those???? 

Really this is a useless feature.


----------



## jcbaile1 (Nov 13, 2017)

*I ordered one*

I'll let you know how it works out. It comes from China so who knows how long it will take. They also gave 10% off if you ask.


----------



## Jersey John (Oct 14, 2004)

AudiVW guy said:


> so i am only able to get it to function by wired USB - no way to do CarPlay wirelessly.


This was a similar discussion on the Swedespeed XC60 SPA forum


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ead.php?t=611721&share_type=t&link_source=app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcbaile1 (Nov 13, 2017)

So it works remarkably well. Setup was glitchy but overall very nice product. It takes about 10 seconds to load when you get in the car but other then that it works wirelessly perfect.


----------



## Jersey John (Oct 14, 2004)

jcbaile1 said:


> So it works remarkably well. Setup was glitchy but overall very nice product. It takes about 10 seconds to load when you get in the car but other then that it works wirelessly perfect.


I read in that thread that there were some updates that needed to be installed on the unit. I think that corrected some of the glitchy behavior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

So, to confirm, you bought this item: https://carplay2air.com/

Can you share more experiences with it? Can you do dual screen where the iPhone has one app up and the main screen has another app running?


----------



## jcbaile1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Yes that is where I purchased it. Everything works the exact same as if it was wired in. The startup was the only glitchy part. I haven't updated it but I'll give it a try.


----------



## mrl14 (Jan 27, 2020)

There is no official wireless CarPlay from Apple. 

Now wether some 3rd party hack or option exists, I don't know, but nothing officially yet from Apple.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Found this company that sells module for wireless carplay*

https://carplay2air.com/

Looks pretty cool $160 might have to look into this as it would be nice but being tethered too the car

They have a module for Android auto as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

foofighter28 said:


> https://carplay2air.com/
> 
> 
> 
> They have a module for Android auto as well


If you read through the specs for it they say 




> - Android Auto via cable
> - Mirror-link via cable
> 
> The adapter works only with Android 4.2 and above.
> Wireless CarPlay works only with Apple iOS devices.


I have no idea why you would want an adapter to plug in your device that you can plug in directly???....unless they mean you can use an android phone plugged into a headunit that offers only Carplay or MirrorLink? Or use an Apple device on a headunit that only has Android Auto or MirrorLink? Regardless, they make it clear that it only works wirelessly for Apple devices.

Quite frankly, I originally was bummed about not having wirleess access.....but I have gotten used to plugging in, and I appreciate how quick everything is and that my phone is always charging.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

It's a dongle that plugs into the USB port on the car's head unit then it wirelessly syncs to your device


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

foofighter28 said:


> It's a dongle that plugs into the USB port on the car's head unit then it wirelessly syncs to your device
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand that....but they say that it DOESN'T work wirelessly for Android Auto. Which makes no sense. Why would you buy a dongle that you can't use wirelessly?

https://carplay2air.com/products/ca...r-android-head-units-android-auto-mirror-link


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Tim K said:


> I understand that....but they say that it DOESN'T work wirelessly for Android Auto. Which makes no sense. Why would you buy a dongle that you can't use wirelessly?
> 
> https://carplay2air.com/products/ca...r-android-head-units-android-auto-mirror-link


something must be up w/ their english, because the customer posts on their site says otherwise


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

foofighter28 said:


> something must be up w/ their english, because the customer posts on their site says otherwise


LOL I was watching video yesterday on YouTube see the pic it says android. It also seems that they have one of Apple car play which (if my memory is correct costs $159). For me I prefer the plug process as I do not always want it to be connected. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

[HR][/HR]

Is anybody using this and does it work?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tim K said:


> I understand that....but they say that it DOESN'T work wirelessly for Android Auto. Which makes no sense. Why would you buy a dongle that you can't use wirelessly?
> 
> https://carplay2air.com/products/ca...r-android-head-units-android-auto-mirror-link





foofighter28 said:


> something must be up w/ their english, because the customer posts on their site says otherwise


If you read closely it says wireless carplay adapter for Android based headunits. Like aftermarket systems. Not that it offers wireless Android auto.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

ice4life said:


> If you read closely it says wireless carplay adapter for Android based headunits. Like aftermarket systems. Not that it offers wireless Android auto.


Right, but if your headunit already has android auto....why would you buy a dongle for an android device. They shouldn't even mention android devices.


----------

